# Another Way To Spell Love



## Blake Bowden (Feb 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;uDdDGAMAUOQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDdDGAMAUOQ#t=63[/video]​


----------



## Bloke (Mar 23, 2016)

Corrected URL

I liked it..I need to remember it.


----------



## Bloke (Mar 23, 2016)

And folk often wonder, folk including Freemasons themselves, how we indeed make "Good Men Better" or improve each other. It's often in things like the above - just a gentle nudge towards being better people..


----------

